# Old (1940's) Enema Bag rubber



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

There are those that like slingshots and then there are those that are "FANATICS". Most people on this forum I would catagorize as the latter! You guys know the type; OOH, that garbage pile looks like it has some nice wood stacked on itI Could be some good frame blanks! Hey, I wonder what kind of leather this belt is made of,seems good for a pouch. I wonder what the wife is going to do with that roll of cotton string? Hey, I can hit that can over there,and that stump over there ( and then you line up on it as if you had a slingshot in your hand!) I know you guys do it because this fanatic does it too!! So, I know I'm a fanatic and I know the guy who sent me this is one too!(Heck of a shooter also!)- That would be Nathan from Flippinout slingshots. This is an old Enema bag from the lete 40's ( Thankfully never used!!!)







any way Nathan thought it may be the same type of rubber as the old innertube rubber so he sent me a piece to check out. We both made a few sets from the bag but it really didn't have the elongation needed for good slingshot rubber. Love checking stuff like this out. In this case though we found out it ain't worth &%$#!!!! Flatband







( I just couldn't resist!!!!







) BTW-appreciate the thought Nathan!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol nice try 
Ah S*&) I was hoping that would work,they must be as cheap as horse s*%£ to buy


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

was the original inner tube rubber good? i know what you mean about the fanatics bit, i cant walk to the shop without looking in trees for naturals, and i look at every piece of wood i see as a protential catapult hahaha, john


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A lot has been written about the "Old Red Innertube Rubber". It was pretty good stuff and the main thing about it was it's durability. It was pretty tough. I remember shooting it with holes in it and nicks on it. The rubber we have today is better though. It was also popular because it was prettyy much all we had at the time-that and ganged bands. Had a distinct smell too-like Tires!







Flatband


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> was the original inner tube rubber good? i know what you mean about the fanatics bit, i cant walk to the shop without looking in trees for naturals, and i look at every piece of wood i see as a protential catapult hahaha, john


haha thats what i do even on the bus to school my friends are allways like what u looking at? im like nothing i automatically look at trees its in my blood


----------



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

Flatband said:


> A lot has been written about the "Old Red Innertube Rubber". It was pretty good stuff and the main thing about it was it's durability. It was pretty tough. I remember shooting it with holes in it and nicks on it. The rubber we have today is better though. It was also popular because it was prettyy much all we had at the time-that and ganged bands. Had a distinct smell too-like Tires!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple of years ago I bought a new Russian madeUral Motorcycle with sidecar - These are a PITA motorcycle but a fun motorcycle- One of their many issues is that they have red rubber inter tubes - Air leaksthrough the rubber - One of the first Mods. to make on a Ural is to replace theinter tubes. - Tom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Enema gag.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I got enough S**T in my Life without that S**T to!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lol ... only you Gary. Nice post.


----------

